# Aire 156R vs 156D



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Get the R it will carry wider boxes/coolers and it works just fine as a paddle boat on all kinds of rivers.


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

I had a friend get the D (I have the R) and he really had a hard time getting it to haul as many ch gear as the R. It's so much more shallow at key places that it changes the key gear hauling dimensions. I can't speak to the maneuverability differences.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

What about the E? Rear end of the R and the front of an D. I've been debating this myself.


----------



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

The E would have been my first choice, however, it only has a 76" straight section and can't accommodate my frame. Anybody have a D with anything positive to say about it?


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I know you didn't mention it... but the 160DD sure looks interesting. I have its little brother the 136DD and when we put it next to my buddies 156E it seemed to have similar amount of space up front due to the diminished tubes (not as deep, but definitely as much surface area). I can only imagine the vast amount of interior space the 160DD offers, and it can hold the weight too. I've seen a few 160DD's and the owners were very happy with them.

As for the 156R vs D, it seems to me that the D is more for paddle boating and the R is more for gear hauling. The D is a couple inches narrower and tapers much sooner so there is less interior space in general but especially in the nose and tail of the boat. Despite being a "156" the R is 15'9" so its closer to being a 16 foot boat.


----------



## wetrabbit (Jul 11, 2008)

A friend of mine used to have the 156D and I could haul more gear in my 143R. Now he has a 160DD. Seems like a great design. Perhaps a bit big for paddle boating.


----------



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

One of you buzzards must be paddling a 156R with something good to say about it. Like, it might not be able to haul as much, but I like it because....... (that's the only boat I have so it's my go to boat)?


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

Ezcruzr - did you mean to say 156D? Because I think there has been a lot of feedback for the D just less for the R.


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a 156R. It is a gear hauling machine and is fine as a paddle boat (I do both) I have paddled a 156D and it is superior to the R for that, but suffers as a gear hauler. If you weren't worried about total gear load and rowed tight technical rivers it would be great...but I would think you would want a smaller boat for that purpose. I have paddled a bunch of 156E boats and that is what they are designed for... they are great for paddling, but the asymmetrical design makes them less suited to rowing with a frame.


----------



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

I did mean the D not R and thanks for the D feedback


----------



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. I had ordered the D but changed it to an R. Arrrrrr


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

Ezcruzr said:


> Thanks for all the info. I had ordered the D but changed it to an R. Arrrrrr


Welcome to the club!


----------



## Managan (Mar 9, 2015)

Grifgav said:


> Welcome to the club!


I did the same as well. What's a pirates favorite letter?


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

I had the 156D so I was in exactly the same boat. Pun intended. The D is a great boat and I loved it but IMO it is shaped a little more for paddle / playing. Since 95% of my use will be gear hauling the R will fit better and it paddles just fine as well. Sorry for the late help but it looks like you already had it figured out.


----------

